# Where Else Should My Son Apply?



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

My son just finished college with a degree in Computer Engineering.
He is interested in the hardware side of things, but he also has knowledge and experience with the software side of things.

He has some experience with Northrup-Grumman writing code for some RFID technologies for the military. Other than that, he has no other experience in his field.

He has already interviewed with Intel by phone and then they flew him up to Hudson, MA for a full day of face to face interviews. He hasn't heard back from them yet.

He had a phone interview yesterday with AMD as well, and they may want him to fly to Orlando for more soon.

He has also sent his information to Google and Microsoft, and I just sent him a link to Texas Instrument's ACCESS program.

To what other US companies should he be sending his resume?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

HP is looking for engineers in a number of locations. Their job link is here.

Cisco also has things going on.

Thinking outside the box, there are unusual employers such as Pixar.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Last I heard, Huntsville Alabama has a shortage of engineers. Top tier technological corporations have offices there... Boeing, Marshall Space Flight, Lockheed, and others. 
There are also many small but successful private contractors w/ beefy government contracts.
Military and space are big business here.
I imagine their chamber of commerce has a list of companies.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

IBM and Xerox are two that come to immediate mind.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

www.nvidia.com

www.arm.com

www.broadcomm.com

www.marvell.com

www.seagate.com

www.westerndigital.com

www.apple.com

And many, many others.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

L3
Micron


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Boeing is hiring software engineers locally here in OKC for the C130 AMP & B-1 programs being moved from Long Beach. Cost of living is low here. ~$200K gets you what would be a million $+ house in LA.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks to all. I'll pass these along!


----------

